# Show Off Your Tobianos!



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't seen a thread for them yet so...show off your Tobianos!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 2, 2010)

Alpha Farms Magical Melody ~ ASPC Classic Shetland Mare

Buckeye WCF Classical Magic x Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody
















Classical Armani GCF ~ AMHR '09 Colt

Grahams Little King Lee x Sharrway Replica's Sequel

*Minimal Expression Tobiano????


----------



## Reble (Feb 2, 2010)

Our stallion (Rowdy) he will be having his first foals coming this year





Picture of him when he was a foal 16.50" and now turning 4 years old this March 27.75"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 2, 2010)

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano stallion






Fantoms Mystic Star Catcher, AMHR buckskin tobiano filly






Electra, chestnut pinto filly






Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart, AMHR bay tobiano broodmare






LBFS Dancing Legs, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano/splash broodmare






And I may have one more soon


----------



## Stef (Feb 2, 2010)

We have two tobianos.

Weslyns Blue Mariah






Pianted Desert Macho Evita






Mariah and Evita being book ends.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Some gorgeous Tobianos.





And yes, he definitely looks Minimal Tobiano to me. I love minimals myself.







Leeana said:


> Classical Armani GCF ~ AMHR '09 ColtGrahams Little King Lee x Sharrway Replica's Sequel
> 
> *Minimal Expression Tobiano????


----------



## afoulk (Feb 3, 2010)

Graham's Classic Entertainer






Michigan's Just Susan




;

Northrup Farms Look Me Over




;

FFF Entertainer's Salute to the Troops


----------



## Tami (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is one of mine....Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up











And another, Oak Parks Oh Snap






I have more but no time to post....lol


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of our tobianos (more in avatar)

SRF Buckshot, our stallion. Tobiano & splash






Fizz (Cay Lees Omegas Champagne on Ice)






Princess (Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic)


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

Here is our tobiano, He did have lab-tested, and he is heterozygouz.

All his foals are pintos and didn't have soild and always have white marking or blaze faces.

Varies of colors.



http://imageevent.com/karrieshort/m...udq2.panda_s?p=5&n=1&m=-1&c=1&l=0&w=4&s=0&z=2










Also I believe that our mare is tobiano too.

But I didn't get her lab tested tho.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous horses everybody, I love a nicely marked Tobi!

Here are some of mine:

Maple Hollows Phlash Of Fireworks






GRF Royal Star Silver Vana






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe






Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall






NW Teeny Dutchess






Maple Hollows Sir Spot






Summer Hill Preludes Princess






MSR Majestys California Dreamin






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan






Arions Destinys Magic Trick






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny






Maple Hollows Extravaganza


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Feb 3, 2010)

Does my big mare count??? TE--He-he[




attachment=1086:th_DezWe...ff_Lydia.jpg]


----------



## kayla221444 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tami said:


> Here is one of mine....Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in love with both of these boys, want to send one my way?


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 5, 2010)

Joy


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 5, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 18, 2010)

A little bump up.



I'm sure there are a lot more lovely Tobianos on the forum!


----------



## Mominis (Feb 18, 2010)

I really like the Oh Snap filly. Niiiiice!


----------



## BM Miniatures (Feb 18, 2010)

we have a few here

our herdsire Cadence(though he is now pintaloosa lol)






Buttons
















Skye











Fyre Fly, a LOUD Toby/splash


----------



## friesepferd (Feb 18, 2010)

Stef said:


> Weslyns Blue Mariah



wow



i LOOOOVE that horse!


----------



## TomEHawk (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is our ASPC/PtHA champion stallion, D&S Tom E. Hawk.






Here are a few of his daughters. All are ASPC Congress champions.

Excaliber's High Society Lad E.






Excaliber's Lad E. Caroline






Excaliber's Easter Lil E.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's our newest tobiano:

Flying W Farms Magic Touch aka Fling, AMHR black tobiano mare


----------



## sundancer (Feb 18, 2010)

Outstanding!!! Absolutely beautiful horses. I so want my next mini to be a tobiano.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Mominis (Feb 18, 2010)

Exspony, do you have a larger photo of Easter Lil E.? She looks super nice.


----------



## love_casper (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's my stallion Freedom, who is tobiano........ amongst other things. LOTS of other things lol!











Winter coat






Show clip






Sugar











Princess


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 18, 2010)

love_casper said:


> Here's my stallion Freedom, who is tobiano........ amongst other things. LOTS of other things lol!


Oh, wow, he's very striking and unique!


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's my 5 monthold colt. He is toby+splash.

It was nice enough today to get some pics










And here he is with his fuzzy big sister....


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are a couple Father and Daughter






This is Maxi's ScoutNSomewheres Wild Angel (fuzzy girl)

Angel is double bred on L&D Scout. She is a Bay Tobiano/Sabino/Splash with blue eyes At 1 day








Angels dam is a solid black Granddaughter of L&D Scout. Both sire and dam have brown eyes!

and her sire RFM Scouts Its 5 OClock Somewhere(Bud) Grandson of L&D Scout









Bud is Tobiano/Sabino, LWO-


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

EMH Zhivago

2 Year Old AMHR/ASPC Stallion


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 19, 2010)

Tami, I LOVE Thumbs Up!! Gorgeous horse!!

Reflections What A Star, who is also sabino:






High Flights Red Hot Baby Doll, who tested heterozygous for tobiano, and she is also sabino:






OMP Pizazzs Yessiree Bob, but his body spots are in the girth area on both sides, and he has two small white spots on either side of his hip:


----------



## Mominis (Feb 19, 2010)

EMH Zhivago is a very keen looking guy. He looks like he wants to go do something in that picture where he is facing the fence. I'll bet he will be a gas to drive!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 19, 2010)

Nigel said:


> EMH Zhivago2 Year Old AMHR/ASPC Stallion


Lots of gorgeous Tobianos, but wow, he looks so elegant, even all winter-fluffed. He's beautiful.



Lovely horses like him are one of the reasons I'm trying to learn more about ASPC horses.


----------

